# Damn those Glock people.



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Glock Releases New Pro-Gun Commercial That?s Sure to Make Gun Owners Smile | Video | TheBlaze.com

It seems that Glock is going to start running commercials that are pro 2nd amendment.

Damn those Glock people. I am a strong 1911 fan and now I might have to go out an buy a Glock. Oh well, life is full of hardships.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Dont buy a Glock, please.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Frankly I don't really have anything against Glocks, just personally prefer 1911's, but I do respond when attacked by Glock owners. At any rate, might get one as a backup, and it does give me an excuse to buy another gun.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Sorry, but anything in my hand that contains a controlled explosion and spits a piece of lead out of one end, is going to be all steel not in any way plastic!

My 1911's never fail and they are accurate. 

If I were given a Glock, I would immediately sell for whatever I could get for it, and buy more ammo with the money!


----------



## Apox (Oct 21, 2014)

I prefer 1911's over glocks as well, but not because of the material they are made out of. i just dont like the feel of the blocky grip the glocks have. I've owned 2 glocks and traded them both off. I know I'll end up with another one down the road, but after my projects are complete... and it will probably just sit there like the other two did till i trade it off for something different.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm sure Glock makes fine pistols, a lot of people own them, they are just not for me. I prefer a pistol with external hammer and a safety. I did enjoy the commercials though.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

To each, his / her own. 1911s are jam-o-matics! Let the flaming begin.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Glock makes a good weapon. It is over priced and over hyped by a long shot. They knew what they were doing when they all but gave them to LE. that built there market.
It is still part of there plan. While I am not in LE I fall in to a program that allows me to buy any Glock for $350. If purchased I can not sell it for 1 year.
Glocks are not flawless they have issues .
I won't some things you just don't do even if you can. In the end a free country at least for a little while longer you can spend you cash where you wish.
For me American made American own Weapons. Glock is not they may pass it off as US made but the cash goes to Germany. Where of course they don't allow their citizens the rights. Support your principles with your cash.
Never had a 1911 jam due to a weapon malfunction even cheap ones.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

DoubleA said:


> To each, his / her own. 1911s are jam-o-matics! Let the flaming begin.


I'd say if you have a 1911 that is jamming then there is something wrong with it, mine has never jammed or misfired.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure what all this chest beating is about, but I can say truthfully that I have never had a misfire out of my M&P 9 or Shield 40 in many hundreds of rounds fired (too many to keep track). I personally see no need to buy a Glock, as I am more than satisfied with these other "offbrand" plastic fantastics. :lol:
I am not anywhere close to being a "gun collector", although I do have two extremely valuable antique guns. 

Would I own a 1911? You damn betcha -- but for sure it would NOT be my carry gun or my first line HD. You ask why? Nothing is more comfortable or shoots better than my M&P 9 (FS).


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Once someone makes a 16 shot 10mm 1911 I'm in, like Glock. Otherwise I'll keep my S&W 357 mag with moon clips if I can only have 6-8 shots. Sold all my 1911's and mags, to many safeties, hammer to cock and snag on everything, and low round count. Easier to just point and pull trigger.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I was not a Glock guy.
I bought a Glock.
I'm still not a Glock guy.

The gun is almost perfection. Function was placed WAAAAAY before form on this gun.
It was designed to adhere to 19 unwavering standards set forth by the Austrian military, and met all of them with flying colors.
It will fire in almost all conditions. Takedown is simple, and simplicity is mandatory per the mentioned standards.
It is lightweight. It is virtually snag-less. It holds a sufficient number of rounds for almost any situation, even in .45.

Scoffing at them because they contain non-metallic components is rather hypocritical.
Your automobile performs thousands of "controlled explosions" per second, and the overwhelming majority of it is made of plastic or rubber.
I doubt many of you drive Sherman tanks. (Our brother Jeep may be the exception)

The fact is, any and all components under stress and pressure are steel, period.

My ONLY dislike about the gun has always been the grip angle.
I was forced to qualify with a 17 for my CHL, and did NOT like it at all.
That little problem was removed with the new Gen 4, and the optional swappable backstraps.

A Glock 19 Gen 4 is now my everyday carry.

Give them a try. You may wish you had sooner.

I am still not a Glock guy.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have owned 2 Glocks over the years. My first was a Glock 21 (.45acp). It was the first handgun I personally owned. I LOVED it. Shot well, never jammed, just plain did what it was supposed to. Made me fall in love with Glocks. My economic status being what it is, when .45acp got too expensive, I traded my G21 for a new G17 and "downgraded" to 9mm for the cheaper ammo. Again, I love this G17 for all the same reason as above. I STILL prefer the .45acp caliber however. 

I have never owned a 1911, but I have fired them many times. They are excellent weapons, and I'd love to own one. But they are more difficult to clean and field strip. Not trying to start a flame war, or a "Glock is better than 1911" war, but it's simple mechanics.

Having said that, you won't ever catch me saying anything negative about the 1911. If I had the chance to own and shoot one, I would.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I was not a Glock guy.
> I bought a Glock.
> I'm still not a Glock guy.
> 
> ...


The grip angle isn't perfect, I agree, but when you remember the first 3 rules of shooting a handgun (Front site, Front site, Front site) it all works out.

The thing I hate is the trigger, I broker the end of my trigger finger playing softball years ago. When I shoot a few hundred rounds in a day with my Glock, I invariably get a blister.

My carry gun? Glock 27

My least favorite pistol to shoot? Glock 27

Go figure, I'm just pragmatic for all the reasons stated above.

AJ


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I just got a chance to watch the commercials...
Am I the only one with a man crush on Gunny?

Surely not... right.... right?

Um... Guys???


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PARA 14 round double stack 45 fires anything you feed it first time every time. If you do you part it will put rounds right where you want them. While lighter than many it is still a boat anchor to some. The size and weight make it shoot so smooth you would not think it was a 45 fire 230 gr rounds. I carried a 45 in the Army when I was a 60 gunner and latter on different assignments, now of those old Colts ever let me down. 1911 the longest running most copied platform ever.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Good commercials, I just don't care much for Glocks. 
Not saying I'll never end up with one, if the deal is right.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Comparing the Glock vs the M&P


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have both. I like the glock, it has never had any issues and it's very accurate. That plastic gun thing doesn't bother me at all. But I love love love my 1911. I carry it more than anything else. I know it like a old friend. The limited capacity doesn't bother me. And it is a work of art in my opinion.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I love 1911s but I would never want to conceal carry a 1911, too heavy, too bulky. I'd rather carry a Glock, or even a single stack polymer, also don't like a safety for carry.
1911 doesn't sit well with me for home defense either. Too few rounds, too light a trigger (on my 1911s at least). Rather have a Glock for that too.
It's all about choosing the best tool for the job.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

*1911 sucks and all guns should be glocks*


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> PARA 14 round double stack 45 fires anything you feed it first time every time. If you do you part it will put rounds right where you want them. While lighter than many it is still a boat anchor to some. The size and weight make it shoot so smooth you would not think it was a 45 fire 230 gr rounds. I carried a 45 in the Army when I was a 60 gunner and latter on different assignments, now of those old Colts ever let me down. 1911 the longest running most copied platform ever.
> View attachment 8163


I wasn't so lucky as you. I bought a Para TacFour years ago and it took a lot of tinkering to get it to run better. ..still not 100% reliable. It feeds FMJ fine but sometimes chokes on HP +P's. I had similar problems with a Para 7.45. That one was a little easier to fix but I trust my Glocks much more. Thousands of rounds, no issues.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I did not intent for this to turn into a Glock vs 1911 debate. I love my 1911, and I don't feel that it doesn't hold enough rounds. Normally one hit from a .45 acp is all it takes. It can be annoying after a while if you conceal carry it, but even that isn't bad IMO. My biggest problem in carrying it concealed is that it is a large pistol and in the Summer when I wear T-shirts and shorts it is difficult to keep it unobtrusive. I normally carry a Beretta 8000 (9mm) then. 

The Glock is a fine pistol. It isn't MY preferred pistol, but nevertheless, it is a fine pistol. Frankly I find some of the arguments for and against both Glocks and 1911 silly and are in reality nothing more then personal preference. There is nothing wrong with having a personal preference for a particular firearm, in fact IMO that is the strongest argument that anyone could give, "I like this pistol because it's what I prefer and it's the best for me to hit what I am shooting at". Unless YOU are paying for MY pistol, I could care less for what YOU think about what I prefer to carry. You want to buy me a pistol, I will take it. 

I am thinking about buying a smaller frame Glock, for either a backup, for my wife who has rheumatoid arthritus, or just because I WANT IT, and since I will be the one PAYING for it, I will do so if I want to.

By the way, Blame my choice on the commercial but mostly on Salty's review. He did a review on a small Glock that I think fired a .380 round, and it caught my interest. It's HIS fault.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Once someone makes a 16 shot 10mm 1911 I'm in, like Glock. Otherwise I'll keep my S&W 357 mag with moon clips if I can only have 6-8 shots. Sold all my 1911's and mags, to many safeties, hammer to cock and snag on everything, and low round count. Easier to just point and pull trigger.


A man after my own heart. I love Sigs. My P 226 can hold 13 in .40. Which aint too far from 16 in 10 mm..which seems to have sorta went extinct. Interesting story as to why it was developed in the first place. What kinda .357 mag takes moon clips? Only time I ever saw those being used was folks shooting .45 ACP in .45 Long colt single action thumb busters. I musta missed something.

10mm Auto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I can say this about the Glock it works, I can the same about the 1911 it works. Same goes for calibers, I've shot them all and they all do the same thing. So what is truly at issue here? Unless there is a mechanical problem (usually created by somebody monkeying with the mechanism) they all work. I can never get the reasoning behind the vs threads. Why frame the issue in the that context? It doesn't make a lot of sense. 

I can pick up any handgun and feel right at home with it. I'm betting I'm not alone in the ability to pick up any handgun and shoot it well. It's one of those skill sets we love to talk about. In a crisis it shouldn't matter whether or not you are armed with the sidearm you carefully picked out for yourself. You should be skilled enough to be able to press on with what ever is available to you.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I always thought Glocks sucked, then I bought one and thought they REALLY sucked. Then I sanded off the stupid finger grooves and replaced the connector, trigger spring, and striker spring, put in a conventionally rifled barrel for my lead reloads and now think a Glock can be a pretty good gun. Not as good as my CZ-75's, but pretty good.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

After making a few inquiries to some of the current Po pos..One of biggest strong points for a Glock or maybe also applicable to Glock clones is the consistent trigger pull from first to last shot as compared to double action semi autos. For instance the first shot on the Sig is typical long hard pull then the rest are easy till it runs dry. Dont think it bothers those of us who cut our teeth on DA revolvers. I always just considered the easy pull after the first one as a pleasant bonus. Apparently it drives the young bucks crazy and they go crying to Mama wanting a Glock.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I always thought Glocks sucked, then I bought one and thought they REALLY sucked. Then I sanded off the stupid finger grooves and replaced the connector, trigger spring, and striker spring, put in a conventionally rifled barrel for my lead reloads and now think a Glock can be a pretty good gun. Not as good as my CZ-75's, but pretty good.


I read your post like this:

I didn't like Glocks.
I bought a Glock.
I still didn't like Glocks.
I made mine "not a Glock".
I like my "not a Glock".

:mrgreen:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I paid $350 for a G3N 3 19,3 mags,ammo and a holster,and never looked black.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I paid $350 for a G3N 3 19,3 mags,ammo and a holster,and never looked black.


So you're saying you're white:shock:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..I give up. What is a G3N? Let us not get the elderly guy riled up about the virtues of 1911's again. Thanks. whew..lol.


----------



## tbone1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey AJ if the target trigger on that 27 is giving you a blister a simple swap to a glock 17 trigger will fix that


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

tbone1964 said:


> Hey AJ if the target trigger on that 27 is giving you a blister a simple swap to a glock 17 trigger will fix that


Good to know, I have the 3.5lb connector on it too (I don't think that matters though).

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I wonder if that consistent Glock trigger is the reason so many innocent bystanders are shot by cops.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

One thing in glock favor is that most of the magazines are interchangeable with other glock of the same caliber. Plus many of the pistol caliber carbines use glock mags.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think the best pro-gun ad was put on TV by the Anti-gun group and they are just to stupid to realize it.





Everyone was saying when it aired that it looks like the best reason to own a gun.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree, looks like a pro-gun ad to me. If she'd had a gun he would never have made it in the door!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a 1911 and have put 10's of thousands of rounds through it with 0 (yes 0!) FTF's, no stove pipes, no jams.... I also have a Springfield XD in 9 and 45 (neither of these has had any issues) my friend has a glock and says they are the best gun ever made and he battles with jams and such... yup they must be GREAT guns to do that consistantly..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Does this mean I shouldn't tell you about the Facebook Group I just started? Glock Owners of the Pacific Northwest? Damn...

I can say I've never had a Glock jam, except for the time I tried to qualify 4 days after getting my cast off after 6 weeks from having broken my arm. Limp wrist. Not that they're the be all, end all, but they're a good gun. Carried a Glock 22 as a duty weapon twice. Couldn't complain at all. Right out of the box, same day it was issued to me, I scored 299/300 on the FLETC Course. Lowest score ever was 296/300...never shot that well with any other gun. But that's just me...


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

I own a Ruger SR1911. Flawless firearm. Love the lines, the look, the feel of a classic 1911. However, I am no snob when it comes to toys that go boom. A G29sf is on my to get list, as I like the idea of 10mm ( would prefer a Colt Delta Elite but out of my price range).


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The instructor at my first pistol class decided on day 2 to see who was shooting what. He looked at my 1927 Colt 1911 and said "That's a damn antique!". But it functioned. Still had the original springs. It did jam on the line (stovepipe) and he jumped in my face screaming while I cleared the jam and got more rounds going down range. Later He loaned me his 1911 so I could experience a modern hand gun and night sights. I love the 1911 but I love Glocks too. My Glocks out number the 1911's. Glock 21 tends to be what I generally carry (shoulder rig) and the 1911 is what I put in the elephant hide rig (social occasions). I am comfortable with both and I have fun with both.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Not sure what all this chest beating is about, but I can say truthfully that I have never had a misfire out of my M&P 9 or Shield 40 in many hundreds of rounds fired (too many to keep track). I personally see no need to buy a Glock, as I am more than satisfied with these other "offbrand" plastic fantastics. :lol:
> I am not anywhere close to being a "gun collector", although I do have two extremely valuable antique guns.
> 
> Would I own a 1911? You damn betcha -- but for sure it would NOT be my carry gun or my first line HD. You ask why? Nothing is more comfortable or shoots better than my M&P 9 (FS).


My sentiments exactly. I love my M&P 9. Glocks are just ugly, and the money goes to a foreign company.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

I hate my Glock 21.

Damn thing shoots way to straight, all the time.
I do love my Kimber. It also shoots very well, 8 bullets at a time.

were all pretty much past Elmer Kieths advice "Own one gun and shoot it well".

I have recently reignited my love affair with wheelguns. Moving to Bear Country, I bought a brand new cross draw rig from Mernickle for the Taurus ported 45 Colt. Can't afford a 454 or 50SW so I'll limp along with the 45Colt.
Maxx


----------



## DBarry1973 (Aug 11, 2014)

I shot a friend's glock and I want one.


----------



## DBarry1973 (Aug 11, 2014)

My fave is my XD40.. I treat it like an American Express


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Rookie cops love them plastic peeces of sheet. If the gunfight erupted tonight. Kindly pass me the Model 28 Smith .357 magnesium with a purse full of ammo. Them bastids go boom in all kinds of scenarios. It also makes the alleged perps cease and desist the violent activity rapidly if not sooner.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Been on the force 25 years and I love me some Glock. And some 1911, some Sig P=229, some H&K USP........


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I swore off those wheelguns Maxx................Unless I'm in bear country. I felt under-gunned with my uncle's .45 Charles Daily in Alaska. Had I known it was only 25.00 to check it on the aircraft I would have carried the old Ruger .500 Alaskan.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay...Glock haters, Smokin's opinion about to follow...

I have owned more than one Glock. A full size 10mm that was fully customized, and my current Gen 4 19. I have also fired EVERY GLOCK EVER MADE. My best friend is a Glock fanatic and collector. He has EVERY Glock ever made...yes EVERY Glock. And we have fired EVERY ONE. 

So I will say this...I have fired THOUSANDS of rounds through Glocks. The ONLY stoppages I have experienced were from reloaded ammo. Since I now reload my own ammo, I have fired about 300+ reloads through my Gen 4. Never a stoppage. The damn thing is a dumpster. Put any ammo in it and it will chew it up and spit it out. I can't imagine why people hate Glocks the way they do. There is a reason SEVERAL police dept's around the US use Glocks as standard issue firearms. They work, plain and simple. Sure it uses a polymer frame...so does H&K, FN, S&W and SIG SAUER to name a few others. So I throw it out there...I'll challenge anyone to a solid pistol comp. Any course of fire of your choosing. Any load out, any time trial, any 3-gun...I can bring a Glock that will represent properly.

I will LOVE Glock forever! Same with FN...we're like family.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> Sorry, but anything in my hand that contains a controlled explosion and spits a piece of lead out of one end, is going to be all steel not in any way plastic!
> 
> My 1911's never fail and they are accurate.
> 
> If I were given a Glock, I would immediately sell for whatever I could get for it, and buy more ammo with the money!


Ill buy it! I have personally fired thousands of .40 through a glock 22. I qualified expert with a 1911 in the Navy. Ive fired thousands through a Beretta 92. I'll take a Glock anytime. You cant break them.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> My sentiments exactly. I love my M&P 9. Glocks are just ugly, and the money goes to a foreign company.


Aesthetics are why you chose to dislike a firearm? That sounds like kind of a bad reason...especially considering the entire Springfield XD and S&W shield series is a Glock copy.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Time marches on. Improvements are made. In it's day the 1911 was a great weapon. I have a custom made flintlock kentucky rifle. At 100 yards with iron sights I will bet I can shoot it as well as any rifle you have with irons. I wouldnt want to go into combat with it!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..yes. We all have strong emotions on certain topics. That don't mean we cant love one another. I love all yall a lot.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I've had several Glocks. Fired about every model made. I could build a brass building out of the shells I've went through. More than 1/2 of the glocks I've used shot down and to the right. Hold on, I did not "jerk" it down to the reaction of shooting them. I had LEOs/gun shop owners/retired LEOs/Gunsmiths take a look at the same guns I've shot and challenged them to shoot to see if they had the same results. They did, scratching their heads. I've done multiple tests with bench rests ammo with the same results. If you search on the Internet for Glock shoots down and to the right, a lot of results will come up, so I'm not the only one having this phenomenon.

I'm not paying $100 extra for a gun sight adjustment tool when I've already shelled out a few hundred already. I want a gun out of the box, stationed to shoot on target by the company. I want a sight that I can adjust in the field, not fumbling around for another tool.

Now the good, I have had 1 out of a thousand rounds jam. Inspecting the casing its always appeared dirty, dented prior to entering the breach or similar dysfunction. Aesthetics, I like the look, the feel. Cleaning and take down is superb.

However, I want a gun that I can shoot, hit exactly where I point. Not a spray and pray gun. ::rambo::


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Imma Zastava M-88 squirrel meself.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

In this area, where the 2nd amendment is dead as a doornail, carrying is illegal, so the uses of handguns are limited, and knowledge of guns abysmal. I am expecting in a SHTF scenario to wind up with folks who know nothing about guns in my group. I think the best handgun to set aside for such individuals is a used Glock. They are available, reliable, cheap, easy to shoot, and easy to field strip and clean. They require a minimum of tools and spare parts work across the whole model line.

For someone who is experienced with firearms, the best choice is whatever they personally prefer. Obviously the folks in this thread have their preferences.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Diver said:


> For someone who is experienced with firearms, the best choice is whatever they personally prefer. Obviously the folks in this thread have their preferences.


^^^^This. 
Go with what works for you. Respect other people's choices. (Even if they're wrong ).


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

DoubleA said:


> ^^^^This.
> Go with what works for you. Respect other people's choices. (Even if they're wrong ).


Especially when they are wrong. 

I do think if you want to set aside something as a prep, not knowing who will eventually use it, a Glock is a good choice.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

To doubleA: I own a colt and a smith 1911, neither jams.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I still love my Glock.


----------

